# GT Forumstreffen 2009



## gnss (14. Dezember 2008)

Wo, wann und warum Ã¼berhaupt?

Irgendeiner muÃ ja den Anfang machen, also habe ich am Wochenende ein paar Fotos fÃ¼r den Vorschlag von Manni1599 und mir gemacht:








































Fakten: 
Im Oberharz in der nÃ¤he vom Torfhaus, 21 SchlafplÃ¤tze in drei RÃ¤umen, separater Skischuppen mit reichlich Abstellraum fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der, Grill, Feuerstelle, eine Dusche, zwei WCs, ein Pissior, kalter Keller als KÃ¼hlschrankersatz, Heizung und Herd werden mit Holz befeuert. Pro Ãbernachtung werden 6â¬ fÃ¤llig, Duschen kostet extra. 
Ich habe einen kleinen Videorundgang gedreht, den gibt es spÃ¤ter wenn Google Video will.
An schÃ¶nen Wegen in der Umgebung mangelt es nicht, wobei man starre RÃ¤der und sehr klassische Federgabeln eher nur zum angucken mitbringen sollte.

Videorundgang:

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=9130871554523612444&hl=de


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Dezember 2008)

Harz wäre sehr g... .
Aber star oder mit klassischer federgabel geht, sogar recht flott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (14. Dezember 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> wobei man starre Räder und sehr klassische Federgabeln eher nur zum angucken mitbringen sollte.



gn....s...ss... dannbinichraus. hab nix anderes. spass -bin vorraussichtlich dabei aber muss dann halt zur not absteigen und schieben. mach ich bergauf ja auch


----------



## Kruko (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenne die Hütte und bin da ja nun auch schon gefahren. 

Fakt ist: Eine gute Federgabel ist für viele Wege ein Muss. 

Beim letzten Mal bin ich zuerst hinter einem Rad ohne Federgabel hinterher gafahren, da kam nicht viel Fahrfreude auf. Als der nette Biker mich vorbei gelassen hat, konnte ich es rollen lassen und hatte tierischen Spaß


----------



## cleiende (14. Dezember 2008)

Waren wir (Manni1599, peru73 und ich) uns nicht in Bad Karlshafen einig gewesen das Thema Anfang 2009 aufzurollen?
Jeder von uns erstellt dann einen Beitrag in dem er die Möglichkeiten des durch ihn repräsentierten Ortes darstellt und diesen zur Abstimmung stellt.
Also bitte erstmal die Füsse stillhalten.



Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## salzbrezel (14. Dezember 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Waren wir (Manni1599, peru73 und ich) uns nicht in Bad Karlshafen einig gewesen das Thema Anfang 2009 aufzurollen?
> Jeder von uns erstellt dann einen Beitrag in dem er die Möglichkeiten des durch ihn repräsentierten Ortes darstellt und diesen zur Abstimmung stellt.
> Also bitte erstmal die Füsse stillhalten.
> 
> ...



Darf ich wohl trotzdem noch eins zu dem Vorschlag vom Martin sagen?
Ich machs einfach mal:

Wir vom Uni-Sport Braunschweig sind dort auch einmal pro Jahr zu Gast. Ist ganz große Klasse, man wohnt genau am Einstieg in wunderbare Touren! Zum MTB perfekt. Ich hatte mit meinem 120/120mm STS den Spaß meines Lebens (fast  )

Gruß...


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Dezember 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Waren wir (Manni1599, peru73 und ich) uns nicht in Bad Karlshafen einig gewesen das Thema Anfang 2009 aufzurollen?
> Jeder von uns erstellt dann einen Beitrag in dem er die Möglichkeiten des durch ihn repräsentierten Ortes darstellt und diesen zur Abstimmung stellt.
> Also bitte erstmal die Füsse stillhalten.
> 
> ...



Es sind nur noch 14 Tage bis zum Jahresanfang. Also bitte nicht so genau aus Datum schauen. 
Hintergrund ist der: Wir, Martin (gnss) und ich, sind in einem Hüttenverein im Oberharz Mitglieder. Anfang des kommenden Jahres wird der Hüttenkalender aufgestellt, dann müssen wir ein Datum haben, welches wir in den Belegungsplan einbringen können. Damit können wir NICHT bis März oder so warten. Deshalb stellen wir schon so früh unseren Vorschlag vor. Das meine ich auch auf unserem Treffen in Karlshafen erwähnt zu haben.

Natürlich sollen und können auch cleiende und peru73 ihre  Vorschläge vorstellen (wenn jemand anderes auch noch einen Vorschlag machen möchte, gerne!), dann können wir in den nächsten Wochen schon mal unsere Wahl für 2009 treffen und haben dann auch früheste Planungssicherheit.


----------



## Kint (15. Dezember 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Belegungsplan



das klingt nach stress...  bin ich ja nich so der freund von. 

im ernst - dh doch dass bis dahin auch ein definitiver termin feststehen müsste oder ? ich denke nicht dass wir das bis dahin gebacken bekommen....


----------



## mountymaus (15. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> das klingt nach stress...  bin ich ja nich so der freund von.



Du brauchst ja auch gar nicht  Es ist ein großer Grill vor Ort. Es muss nur jamand die Grillzange betätigen....


----------



## Kint (15. Dezember 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Du brauchst ja auch gar nicht  Es ist ein großer Grill vor Ort. Es muss nur jamand die Grillzange betätigen....



da kommt doch nur halbgares bei raus...

im ernst terminfindung für anfang 09 wahrscheinlich sogar januar ... halte ich bei uns für ausgeschlossen...


----------



## Kruko (15. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> da kommt doch nur halbgares bei raus...



Wenn man nicht beim Treffen war auch Dort ist die ganze Problematik mit der Hütte bereits kurz angesprochen worden 



Kint schrieb:


> im ernst terminfindung für anfang 09 wahrscheinlich sogar januar ... halte ich bei uns für ausgeschlossen...



Darum geht es doch auch nicht. Es geht vielmehr darum, dass man nicht erst Ende Mai sagt, dass man sich im Juli trifft. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wo das Problem ist. Je eher ich weiß, wo und vor allem wann das Treffen ist, desto sicherer ist es, dass ich mir das entsprechende Wochenende frei halte.


Außerdem: Man sollte froh sein, dass es Leute gibt, die sich bereit erklären, etwas zu planen. Wir (mountymaus und ich) haben beim letzten Treffen gesagt, dass wir ein erneutes Treffen im Weserbergland erst mal nicht mehr planen möchten. Wieso werden die Mühen, die sich einige machen, nicht gewürdigt?

Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf die weiteren Vorschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (15. Dezember 2008)

Harz fänd ich klasse!

Ein anderer Vorschlag meinerseits wäre Jena. Wenn man die richtigen Wege fährt, kriegt man locker 5 Stunden Fahrt hin, ohne sich allzuweit von der Stadt zu entfernen und so gut wie alles Singletrails.

Problem: Liegt nicht zentral und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich sowas planen soll. Veilleicht ein Thema für 2010
gruß


----------



## Kint (15. Dezember 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Außerdem: Man sollte froh sein, dass es Leute gibt, die sich bereit erklären, etwas zu planen. Wir (mountymaus und ich) haben beim letzten Treffen gesagt, dass wir ein erneutes Treffen im Weserbergland erst mal nicht mehr planen möchten. Wieso werden die Mühen, die sich einige machen, nicht gewürdigt?



bitte ich will keine leistung in abrede stellen. gottseidank bin ich hier im flachland fein raus...  <- witz! wen ihr ein treffem im hohen norden wollt kein problem... !

oh und btw :


Kint schrieb:


> das klingt nach stress...  *(DAvon)* bin ich ja nich so der freund von*.*



der satz bezog sich auf den stress udn war kein gemecker initiative ergreifen zu müssen. wie der Punkt (rot) eigentlich klarmachen sollte. ich hab das jedenfalls etwas korrigiert (grün) dann wird das vielleicht etwas verstädnlicher für die niederdeutsch sprechenden...  ich hab nix gegen kochen -ich koche gerne. der cooking smiley war quasi das grafische equivalent zu der laid-back aussage. ich hätte ja auch den nehmen können: 
 allerdings ist der in meinen augen negativ konnotiert weil drogen involviert sind. 
und das zweite post " halbgares" war nur im bezug auf grillzange und ein kleiner witz mit mir an der grillzange...etc... 

irgendwie klangs in meinem kopf witziger ohne es erklärt haben zu müssen. ich sollte wohl an meiner kommunikation arbeiten. 

es war ne schlichte fesststellung, die ich aufgrund dessen was ich in den letzten 4 jahren bewusst mitbekommen habe, getippt hatte, dass es immer hinnenaus knapp wird weil viele halt nicht soweit im voraus planen (können oder wollen) mir ist das relativ egal ehrlich gesagt ich schaus mir an und wenns klappt gut wenn nicht ists schade. ich wäre jetzt aber nicht in der lage zu sagen 24-26 juli ist für mich ok. dazu stehen zu viele andere dinge zur diskussion die ich erst kurzfristig erfahre. und so oder so ähnlich eh ich das bei vielen anderen auch. 

daraus resultierte nur meine vermutung dass es bei so fixen sachen wie belegungsplänen die am 2.1 (  ) fix gemacht werden schwierig werden könnte. thats all...

ich sollte einfach nicht so häufig meinen mund aufmachen merk ich heute mal wieder... 

udn jena ist total toll. mag ich sehr.


----------



## Stemmel (15. Dezember 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Wo, wann und warum überhaupt?
> 
> Irgendeiner muß ja den Anfang machen, also habe ich am Wochenende ein paar Fotos für den Vorschlag von Manni1599 und mir gemacht:
> 
> ...



Das Foto mit dem Schnee hast Du nur gemacht, um ein wenig Sehnsucht in mir zu wecken, oder?  Ist Dir gelungen!  War am Wochenende bestimmt super gemütlich auf der Hütte...


----------



## hoeckle (15. Dezember 2008)

da wäre ich dann raus. ist mir zu weit. fahre kein drittes mal über 1400 km, das sollen diesmal andere machen.


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Dezember 2008)

Ach, komm Feri!

Ab und an musst Du ja auch mal nach Deinen Immobilien im Norden Deutschlands schauen. Da kannst Du Dir den sensationellen Zwischenstop im Harz doch nicht entgehen lassen. Ausserdem bringe ich, wenn wir uns denn im Harz treffen sollten, *NUR FÜR DICH* eine Flasche selbst aufgesetzten, göttlich leckeren Himbeer- oder Kirsch- oder Erbeerschnappes mit.Die Sorte darfst Du (min. einen Monat vorher) aussuchen.



Nun mal im Ernst, Leute: Bleibt ganz ruhig, es ist noch lange nichts entschieden und ich bin mir sicher, dass noch weitere Vorschläge eingehen werden. Anfang des Jahres können wir unsere Bemühungen dann auch forcieren.
Jetzt ist noch nicht die Zeit, das für und wieder der Termine und der eventuellen Örtlichkeiten zu diskutieren.

Schön ist, das jetzt alle wieder an unser Treffen nächstes Jahr denken und vielleicht auch im Hinterkopf behalten.

Im übrigen finde ich Jena auch schön.


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Dezember 2008)

Hab eben mal den Rundgang gemacht - es ist ja sogar schon Bier da!  Schaut zumindest schon mal ganz gemütlich aus.  (bis auf Felle...)
Also ist das Terrain dort eher für Fullys oder "ordentliche" Hardtails geeignet bzw. eine gute Fahrtechnik erforderlich? Ich frage nur so doof, da es Bine dieses Jahr recht gut gefiel und sie durchaus auch wieder interessiert wäre - fahrtechnisch aber halt noch nicht soo versiert ist. (und auch ne ordentliche Gabel für ihr Gewicht braucht. S.u.)

@ Feri: Gewöhn dem dicken Ami das Saufen ab und substituier ihn mit Gas.  Oder läuft er mit "Heizöl"?? Ich würde soo gern mal einen - ähem - Längenvergleich durchführen.

@ Manni: Von dem "Zeug" hab ich die letzten zwei Jahre immer nur die leeren Flaschen gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (16. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> da wäre ich dann raus. ist mir zu weit. fahre kein drittes mal über 1400 km, das sollen diesmal andere machen.





dito, das wird mir wahrscheinlich auch zu weit, zumal 2009 evtl meine kleine kroete inklusive der tolerantesten bikergattin mitkommen wuerde.
die kleine kroete sitzt nicht gerne im auto... und ich hab keinen bock auf geplaerre, bzw boxenstopp alle 100km.

hmm, dann halt nur SIS 2009, schade.


----------



## kingmoe (16. Dezember 2008)

Für mich könnte es erstmals interssant sein, da meine Kleine am SiS-Termin Geburtstag hat und das damit wohl ausfällt - also "dürfte" ich sicher ein anderes WE fern der Heimat biken. Und der Harz ist nicht soo weit weg, das wäre mal OK für mich. Könnte mir vorstellen, noch einige Nord-GTler mitzunehmen.

Kommt am Ende natürlich immer auf den genauem Termin an, aber bisher war ich immer raus, hier gäbe es schon mal die Chance...
Abwarten.

P.S Will jemand ein iDrvie5 in XL kaufen


----------



## mountymaus (16. Dezember 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hab eben mal den Rundgang gemacht - es ist ja sogar schon Bier da!  Schaut zumindest schon mal ganz gemütlich aus.  (bis auf Felle...)
> Also ist das Terrain dort eher für Fullys oder "ordentliche" Hardtails geeignet bzw. eine gute Fahrtechnik erforderlich? Ich frage nur so doof, da es Bine dieses Jahr recht gut gefiel und sie durchaus auch wieder interessiert wäre - fahrtechnisch aber halt noch nicht soo versiert ist. (und auch ne ordentliche Gabel für ihr Gewicht braucht. S.u.)




Ich war auch schon mal im Harz auf der Hütte und fand es genial. Es wird sicherlich auch die Möglichkeit geben, eine einfache Strecke zu finden. So wie ich Bine kennen gelernt habe, braucht sie sich (wenn es im Harz stattfinden sollte) keine Gedanken zu machen. Was vielleicht ein Punkt wäre, ist evtl. die Federgabel, die du ja selbst angesprochen hast. Ich finde sie hat sich im Weserbergland richtig gut geschlagen.


----------



## hoeckle (16. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> hmm, dann halt nur SIS 2009, schade.


 
dann der süden halt da.... eigenes team???


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Manni und Martin haben ja schon gute Vorarbeit geleistet..

Ich habe noch keine Bilder, aber im Augenblick könnte man noch das Naturfreundehaus in Oberhof bekommen...ist wie ne bessere Jugendherberge, modernes Gebäude und Einheimische sprechen von einem absperrbaren Fahrradkeller  

Hab aber noch keine Bilder, müsste ja selbst 60 km fahren...mach ich demnächst...

Touren sind in Oberhof eher seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr anspruchsvoll! Viele HM auch auf kurze Distanzen. MTB Marathon waren 2007 110 km = über 4000 HM!

Lasst uns doch einfach wieder ne Abstimmung wie im letzten Jahr machen! War doch ein gutes Verfahren!

VG
Peter


----------



## gnss (16. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> dito, das wird mir wahrscheinlich auch zu weit, zumal 2009 evtl meine kleine kroete inklusive der tolerantesten bikergattin mitkommen wuerde.
> die kleine kroete sitzt nicht gerne im auto... und ich hab keinen bock auf geplaerre, bzw boxenstopp alle 100km.
> 
> hmm, dann halt nur SIS 2009, schade.



immer mit der ruhe, es ist überhaupt noch nicht raus wo das treffen letztendlich stattfindet. die anderen vorschläge abwarten und abstimmen.


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> dann der süden halt da.... eigenes team???



ich werde dieses jahr sicher auch mit den zürchern zu sis anreisen   

harz: die ganze sache klingt sehr gut, wobei ich natürlich feri zustimmen muss, dass ich von nochmals 1500km auch nicht so begeistert bin 

jetzt warten wir aber erst mal die weiteren vorschläge ab und freuen uns, dass sich wieder jemand drum kümmert, den ganzen haufen zusammenzubringen.


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Dezember 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Im übrigen finde ich Jena auch schön.




Ich hatte auch schon lange mal die Idee mit ner Helmkamera die Saalehorizontale von Anfang bis Ende abzufahrn, damit Ortsfremde auch wissen wovon ich schwärme

Wie wärs denn, wenn wir bei Frau Merkel den Antrag stellen den Harz um ein paar Hundert km nach Süden zu versetzen?


----------



## alf2 (17. Dezember 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn, wenn wir bei Frau Merkel den Antrag stellen den Harz um ein paar Hundert km nach Süden zu versetzen?


Wie wärs mit einem Treffen in Österreich? Z.B. hier:

http://www.univie.ac.at/USI-Wien/ueb/uenorge/haupt.htm

Besser erreichbar ist allerdings wohl das hier:

http://www.univie.ac.at/USI-Wien/sommer/sommerhaupt.htm
http://www.hochkoenig.at/service/anreise/

allerdings weiß ich nur von ersterem, daß man es rel. einfach mieten kann.


----------



## oldman (17. Dezember 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> immer mit der ruhe, es ist überhaupt noch nicht raus wo das treffen letztendlich stattfindet. die anderen vorschläge abwarten und abstimmen.



voellig unabhaengig von allen vorschlaegen steht fuer mich fest, wie schon im sommer auf dem treffen erwaehnt, dass ich naechstes jahr nicht noch einmal nach norden will. 
ich sehe das pragmatisch, vor allem wegen der weiten strecke und dem damit verbundenen stress.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (17. Dezember 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn, wenn wir bei Frau Merkel den Antrag stellen den Harz um ein paar Hundert km nach Süden zu versetzen?


 
Wozu? Das wäre ja Eulen nach Athen tragen. Wenn die Bayern sich über nichts zu beklagen haben dann über die mehr als großzügige Ausstattung mit Bergen aller Art. Der Harz würde bei uns als mittlere Bodenwelle durchgehen.

Merke: Zuhause ist es nur am schönsten wenn man aus Bayern kommt. Host mi?!


----------



## hoeckle (17. Dezember 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Wozu? Das wäre ja Eulen nach Athen tragen. Wenn die Bayern sich über nichts zu beklagen haben dann über die mehr als großzügige Ausstattung mit Bergen aller Art. Der Harz würde bei uns als mittlere Bodenwelle durchgehen.
> 
> Merke: Zuhause ist es nur am schönsten wenn man aus Bayern kommt. Host mi?!


 

franken, es heisst franken wenn mann in nürnberg sitzt....

und die schönsten berge der bayern sind eh in tirol....


----------



## Kruko (17. Dezember 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Merke: Zuhause ist es nur am schönsten wenn man aus Bayern kommt. Host mi?!



Nürnberg = Bayern????

Wenn ich sage, dass ein Franke ein Bayer ist, kann ich mich immer warm anziehen

duck und weg

@ hoeckle


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Dezember 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Nürnberg = Bayern????
> 
> Wenn ich sage, dass ein Franke ein Bayer ist, kann ich mich immer warm anziehen
> 
> duck und weg




aber ganz warm anziehen!


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Dezember 2008)

*FRANKEN IST NICHT BAYERN!!!*

Ich schlage mal Winterberg vor.Letztes Jahr war es auch eines der Favoriten bei der Abstimmung.

Speziell in Winterberg/Willingen kämen auch die DH/FR Geräte voll auf ihre Kosten.Ist halt für jeden was dabei!

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## planetsmasher (17. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> franken, es heisst franken wenn mann in nürnberg sitzt....
> 
> und die schönsten berge der bayern sind eh in tirol....


 
naja ich hab quasi nen Migrationshintergrund und bin die 3. Generation in Franken lebender Bayern.
bin ja auch kein Glubberer sondern Vizeherbstmeister.

der 2. Satz stimmt allerdings wirklich. Würde daher jederzeit Tirol (war ja schliesslich schon mehrmals in bayrischer Hand) gegen sagen wir mal Unterfranken  eintauschen.

Vermerk für die Mittelfristplanung:
würde mich für 2011 für ein Treffen in südlichen Gefilden (z.B. FRÄNKISCHE Schweiz) zur Verfügung stellen. Vorher wirds wegen Job/Uni nix.


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> franken, es heisst franken wenn mann in nürnberg sitzt....



nein, es  heisst frangggn und nürrrnberch


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Dezember 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> der 2. Satz stimmt allerdings wirklich. Würde daher jederzeit Tirol (war ja schliesslich schon mehrmals in bayrischer Hand) gegen sagen wir mal Unterfranken  eintauschen.




hey


----------



## planetsmasher (17. Dezember 2008)

und des mein ich ernst. obwohl meine Schwiegermutter aus der schönen Rhön kommt. Vielleicht aber auch gerade deswegen 

Apropos: wäre doch auch schön fürn Treffen. Geht da was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (17. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> nein, es heisst frangggn und nürrrnberch


 


ich sach ma nix....

und extra für den vertriebenen










planetsmasher schrieb:


> der 2. Satz stimmt allerdings wirklich. Würde daher jederzeit Tirol (war ja schliesslich schon mehrmals in bayrischer Hand) gegen sagen wir mal Unterfranken  eintauschen.


----------



## planetsmasher (17. Dezember 2008)

bevors jetzt vollends abdriftet und wir alle nen Rüffel von Cleiende kriegen, noch eins: die Franken habens noch nichtmal zu nem anständigen Widerstand gegen die Bayern gebracht. Aber jetzt gross rummaulen .
die Unterfranken sollen blos froh sein, dass sie keine Hessen sind und die Oberfranken wären ja um Haaresbreite ne SBZ geworden. Da ist Bayern ja wohl das kleinste Übel. 

Gute Nacht allerseits


----------



## cleiende (17. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> jetzt warten wir aber erst mal die weiteren vorschläge ab und freuen uns, dass sich wieder jemand drum kümmert, den ganzen haufen zusammenzubringen.



Genau. 
Und aus gemachter Erfahrung bitte ich diejenigen, die hier Vorschläge zum möglichen Ort machen, dies nur zu tun wenn sie bereit sind die Organisation für das Treffen an diesem Ort zu übernehmen (und das ist Aufwand).
Ideen haben wir alle, aber hier geht es darum das am Ende auch umzusetzen.

Auf dem Treffen 2008 haben wir uns auf drei Optionen geeinigt, welche aber noch erweitert werden können:

Harz (Manni & gnss)
Option 2 (mehr im frühen Januar 2009)
Option 3 (mehr im frühen Januar 2009)
Bis jetzt kann man aus dem Thread noch herauslesen:
Österreich, Hochkönig-Region (alf2)
Winterberg (SpeedyR)

Macht mal schön weiter. Bedenkt bitte daß wir theoretisch Teilnehmer aus allen Ecken haben können:
Lübeck
Meck-Pomm
Luxemburg
Zürich
Wien​Randlagen wie Flensburg/Görlitz oder Orte ohne Bahnanschluß in relativer Nähe sind wenig sinnvoll.

Auch wenn ich wohl noch bis Juni exzessiv beruflich eingebunden sein werde bin ich gerne bereit wie im letzten Jahr den Entscheidungsfindungsprozess aufzugleisen, "up to you".

@planetsmasher:
Zu spät.... Ich sehe mein Sinn für Strukturen wird feinsinnig wahrgenommen.
Ferner:
Die Franken haben es in den 70ern versucht, aber es hat nicht mal ansatzweise zur Autonomie gereicht.
Diejenigen, die Hessen synonym mit FFM setzen sind falsch gewickelt: Das ist nämlich historisch Mainfranken (wie Aschebersch). Ursprüngliches Hessen = nördlich der Wetterau
Das schreibt einer der in Hessen geboren wurde und nen Mainfranken (Nähe juggles-town) als Vater hat.


----------



## oldman (18. Dezember 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Genau.
> Und aus gemachter Erfahrung bitte ich diejenigen, die hier Vorschläge zum möglichen Ort machen, dies nur zu tun wenn sie bereit sind die Organisation für das Treffen an diesem Ort zu übernehmen (und das ist Aufwand).
> Ideen haben wir alle, aber hier geht es darum das am Ende auch umzusetzen.
> 
> ...



raeusper, hmmm hmmm, raeusper


Macht mal schön weiter. Bedenkt bitte daß wir theoretisch Teilnehmer aus allen Ecken haben können:
Lübeck
Meck-Pomm
Luxemburg
Zürich
Wien
*PRAG*​
raeusper-modus aus


----------



## gnss (18. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> *PRAG*
> 
> raeusper-modus aus



Ich hätte nichts gegen ein Treffen im Riesengebirge.


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Dezember 2008)

wie weit ist das denn? (Ich meine von Escheburg aus...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (18. Dezember 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts gegen ein Treffen im Riesengebirge.


----------



## gnss (18. Dezember 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> wie weit ist das denn? (Ich meine von Escheburg aus...)



So 600 vielleicht? Und man könnte sich den Platz für das Bier im Kofferraum sparen.

Wobei ich irgendetwas von Bikeverboten in Tschechien im Hinterkopf habe.


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Dezember 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> So 600 vielleicht? Und man könnte sich den Platz für das Bier im Kofferraum sparen.
> 
> 
> Den braucht man dann aber bei der Rückfahrt.
> ...



 Da ist bestimmt Nikolay Schuld!


----------



## Kint (18. Dezember 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> So 600 vielleicht? Und man könnte sich den Platz für das Bier im Kofferraum sparen.



relativ exakt. auch ein sehr schönes skigebiet...

und zur diskussion frRranggn und bayern, kann ich nix beitragen - als zonenrandgebietler beschaut ein Tauberfranke sich sowas und ist fein raus....


----------



## oldman (18. Dezember 2008)

ja, im riesengebirge ist zumindest im kerngebiet das biken nur auf explizit ausgeschilderten wegen erlaubt, das wir auch kontrolliert.

man kann aber ein paar kilometer westlich, im Isergebirge sehr gut und beinahe ohne Einschraenkungen toben.
Das ist die Gegend um Liberec (Reichenberg) und liegt in Nordboehmen und grenzt direkt an Zittauer/Lausitzer Gebirge. 
Ist durchaus empfehlenswert, da hat es auch sehr viele Touren mit GPS Daten im www.
Fuer das Forumstreffen eher nicht zu empfehlen, weil sich hier die meisten wohl nicht in den "gefaehrlichen Osten" trauen und ich ehrlich gesagt keine Zeit habe, die kompletten Vorbereitungen zu uebernehmen.

Bin aber sehr gerne bei individuellen Touren in kleiner, handlicher Gruppe dabei und uebernehme dann logistische Aufgaben wir Tourenplanung, Unterkunft, etc.


----------



## alf2 (18. Dezember 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts gegen ein Treffen im Riesengebirge.


Ich auch nicht!
War schon dort biken. Ist nicht grad hochalpin, aber zum biken sehr schön.
Ist von Wien aus auch noch einigermaßen erreichbar.



oldman schrieb:


> ja, im riesengebirge ist zumindest im kerngebiet das biken nur auf explizit ausgeschilderten wegen erlaubt, das wir auch kontrolliert.


Ist in Österreich theoretisch auch so. Allerdings fallen hier die Verständigungsschwierigkeiten geringer aus.


----------



## jedinightmare (24. Dezember 2008)

War eigentlich die Eifel schon im Gespräch?

Frohe Weihnacht an alle!


----------



## DefektesKind (3. Januar 2009)

wie wäre es dem mit einem treffen im ausland ( bei den fliegerpreisen fast billiger als mit auto)?


----------



## SpeedyR (3. Januar 2009)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> wie wäre es dem mit einem treffen im ausland ( bei den *fliegerpreisen* fast billiger als mit auto)?



Was würde ungefähr der Flug mit einer Frachtmaschine kosten? (Reisegepäck+ Bier nicht auf dem Bild)


----------



## DefektesKind (3. Januar 2009)

Vor 2 Wochen gemacht mit ein paar Freunden:
flug nach Cadiz H u R 79 euro
Bike mitnahme pro 15 euro (hatte 2 dabei)
Transport zum Campingplatz 6,50 euro



der Spass unbezahlbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Januar 2009)

Nicht zu vergessen die Parkgebühren am Flugplatz. In Hannover für 24 Stunden 32. Oder die fahrt zum Flugplatz mit Bike Transport 70.
Ich glaube bei den momentanen Benzin-/Dieselpreisen fällt Fliegen flach.


----------



## SpeedyR (3. Januar 2009)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Vor 2 Wochen gemacht mit ein paar Freunden:
> flug nach Cadiz H u R 79 euro
> Bike mitnahme pro 15 euro (hatte 2 dabei)
> Transport zum Campingplatz 6,50 euro
> ...



Wir wollen aber nicht in nen Bikeurlaub zum radfahren.

Wir veranstalten ein Treffen 

Alleine aus logistischer Sicht fällt es flach,zumal niemand für 2 Tage extra in den Flieger steigt,nur um gleichgesinnte zu treffen!


----------



## DefektesKind (8. Januar 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Wir wollen aber nicht in nen Bikeurlaub zum radfahren.
> 
> Wir veranstalten ein Treffen
> 
> Alleine aus logistischer Sicht fällt es flach,zumal niemand für 2 Tage extra in den Flieger steigt,nur um gleichgesinnte zu treffen!





GTler machen solche Sachen......


----------



## SpeedyR (8. Januar 2009)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> GTler machen solche Sachen......



Im nachhinein hast du an sich recht.Wir brechen schliesslich ende Februar zu unserem USA Kalifornien Roadtrip (für mich das 3te mal).

Möchtest vielleicht mit?Brauchst nur ein DH/FR Bike um die meisten Trails zu fahrn!Derzeit sind wir zu 6 (alleine 4 GT DHi's) 

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## DefektesKind (8. Januar 2009)

Ich besitze leider nicht so eine Kampfmaschine.


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Januar 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Im nachhinein hast du an sich recht.Wir brechen schliesslich ende Februar zu unserem USA Kalifornien Roadtrip (für mich das 3te mal).
> 
> Möchtest vielleicht mit?Brauchst nur ein DH/FR Bike um die meisten Trails zu fahrn!Derzeit sind wir zu 6 (alleine 4 GT DHi's)
> 
> Grüsse Rafa



Mein Neid ist euch sicher!  Ich hoffe, es gibt davon wieder solche schicken Bilder zu bestaunen.


----------



## cleiende (20. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend miteinander.

Beginnend mit der Initiative von Manni1599 und gnss wurde das Thema Forumstreffen 2009 angestossen. Auch wenn noch weitere Ideen geÃ¤uÃert wurden kam es nicht zu einer Konkretisierung der VorschlÃ¤ge.
Bleiben also die drei VorschlÃ¤ge, welche bereits im Sommer 2008 kursierten.

*1) Der Harz*

ZunÃ¤chst mal das Ursprungsposting

*Wo?*
OderbrÃ¼ck im Hochharz besteht aus ein paar SkihÃ¼tten und zwei groÃen ParkplÃ¤tzen.
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...641509,39.550781&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16&g=oderbrück

*Unterkunft*
Die HÃ¼tte ist eher rustikal und die Dusche ein wenig rennovierungsbedÃ¼rftig, aber sonst recht gut in SchuÃ. Im ErdgeschoÃ befindet sich ein groÃer Tagesraum, in dem etwa 17-20 Leute sitzend Platz finden. Dort kann auf einem mit Holz befeuerten Herd gekocht werden. Desweiteren gibt es im ErdgeschoÃ einen Schlafraum mit drei Etagenbetten, jedes hat drei Stockwerke. Im ersten Stock gibt es einen kleinen Schlafraum mit zwei Doppelbetten
und einen grÃ¶Ãeren mit einem Etagenbett mit zwei Etagen, einem Lager fÃ¼r fÃ¼nf Personen und darÃ¼ber nochmal zwei Hochbetten. Insgesamt also 22 SchlafplÃ¤tze. Die Organisatoren kÃ¶nnen gegebenenfalls einen extra Schlafplatz auf dem Dachboden belegen und mÃ¼ssen bei der Bettenanzahl somit nicht berÃ¼cksichtigt werden. In allen SchlafrÃ¤umen gibt es einen Holzofen, falls es doch kalt werden sollte. Die sanitÃ¤ren Einrichtungen bestehen aus einem Waschraum mit drei Waschbecken sowie einer Dusche und einer Toilette mit zwei WCs und einem Pissior. FÃ¼r die FahrrÃ¤der gibt es drauÃen einen Wasserschlauch. Eine Dusche ist fÃ¼r 20 Leute natÃ¼rlich recht knapp, vor allem wenn das Wetter schlecht ist, aber es kommen nicht alle zur gleichen Zeit an und wir kÃ¶nnen es so einrichten, dass die noch fitten eine kleine Extrarunde drehen. Oder man kann die Therme in Bad Harzburg besuchen. http://www.bad-harzburg.de/sole_therme.html 15 Minuten mit dem Auto.
Einen KÃ¼hlschrank gibt es leider nicht, dafÃ¼r einen recht kÃ¼hlen Kellerraum. Bei gutem Wetter kann man drauÃen auf der Terrasse Sitzen, es gibt zwei groÃe Holztische mit BÃ¤nken, dort finden bestimmt zwÃ¶lf Leute Platz. Es gibt ebenfalls eine Feuerstelle mit BÃ¤nken rundherum sowie einen Grill.
FahrrÃ¤der kÃ¶nnen im Skischuppen abgestellt werden, da passt mindestens so viel rein wie in den AnhÃ¤nger in Bad Karlshafen. Da diese HÃ¼tte nicht bewirtschaftet ist wird es notwendig sein, am Sonntag das Chaos ein wenig zu beseitigen. Wenn jeder, der es nicht besonders weit in die Heimat hat, ein wenig mit anpackt, dann sollte das in einer Stunde zu schaffen sein. Wer sich ein besseres Bild von der HÃ¼tte machen mÃ¶chte sollte den Videorundgang ansehen: http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=9130871554523612444&hl=de

*Einige Bilder:*




HÃ¼tte und Holzschuppen.




Tagesraum




Tagesraum




Waschraum mit Dusche




Toiletten




Schlafraum unten mit Etagenbetten.




Kleiner Schlafraum oben mit Doppelbetten




GroÃer Schlafraum oben.

*Die Preise:*
6â¬/Nacht
0,50â¬/Duschbad
TagesgÃ¤ste ohne Ãbernachtung zahlen 2â¬.

*Alternative Unterkunft:*
Wem diese Art der Unterkunft nicht zusagt kann sich in der HÃ¼tte gegenÃ¼ber einmieten, die Entfernung betrÃ¤gt vielleicht 20m. www.amachtermann.de

*Anfahrt und EinkaufsmÃ¶glichkeiten:*
Die Anreise erfolgt am besten mit dem Auto, es stehen etwa sechs ParkplÃ¤tze auf dem HÃ¼ttengrundstÃ¼ck zur VerfÃ¼gung. An der StraÃe gibt es reichlich ParkplÃ¤tze, man muÃ dann halt 100m laufen. Der nÃ¤chste Bahnhof ist Bad Harzburg, von dort gibt es zwar einen Bus nach OderbrÃ¼ck, aber ob der FahrrÃ¤der mitnimmt ist ein GlÃ¼cksspiel und mehrere auf einmal geht sowieso nicht. Die nÃ¤chste EinkaufsmÃ¶glichkeit ist Braunlage, mit dem Auto etwa 5 Minuten entfernt. Dort gibt es Rewe, Aldi, Penny, Lidl, BÃ¤ckereien und andere GeschÃ¤fte, einige haben bis 21 Uhr geÃ¶ffnet. Einfache BrÃ¶tchen kÃ¶nnen bei der HÃ¼tte gegenÃ¼ber fÃ¼r morgens bestellt werden und kosten 0,30â¬.
AuswÃ¤rts essen kann man in etwa zwei Minuten Entfernung mit dem Auto beim Torfhaus, dort gibt es Bavaria Alm und andere Wirtschaften. Mit ein wenig GlÃ¼ck kann hat die Wirtschaft am Parkplatz in OderbrÃ¼ck geÃ¶ffnet und man kann dort etwas essen.

*Touren*
Es sollte fÃ¼r jeden etwas dabei sein, es lassen sich reine Forstautobahntouren fahren ebenso wie Touren mit anspruchsvollen Trails mit reichlich Wurzeln und Steinen. Ich bin Ortskundig und kann die von mir gefÃ¼hrte Tour je nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer variieren. Da einige von uns GPS-GerÃ¤te haben werde im Vorfeld des Treffens einige Touren zusammenstellen, so dass wir fÃ¼r jeden Fitnessstand eine passende Gruppe haben sollten.

=============================================

*2) Oberhof*

Hallo,

hier findet Ihr eine kleine Zusammenschau der Vorab-infos zum potentiellen Austragungsort Oberhof.
GrundsÃ¤tzlich ist das Planen und FÃ¼hren der Touren kein Thema, da findet sich jemand der auch mal ne kÃ¼rzere Runde fÃ¤hrt. Allerdings sind die Touren dann doch ein bisschen anspruchsvoller vor allem in konditioneller Hinsicht. Aber es sollte auch eine einfachere kÃ¼rzere Tour zu finden sein.
Es bietet sich auch an ein Tour-Kultur zu machen, evtl. SehenswÃ¼rdigkeiten zu erfahren oder erradeln. Ebenso kÃ¶nnte Ã¼ber den EigentÃ¼mer des lokalen Radshops evtl. eine Besichtigung hiervon erfolgen: http://www.ro-ko.de/www/roko/.
Aber das sind wie gesagt mÃ¶glich Optionen, abhÃ¤ngig von der Meinung der Teilnehmer.
GrundsÃ¤tzlich wÃ¤re auch Brennholz kein Thema, mein Arbeitgeber hat noch was davonïâ¦auch ein Grill wÃ¤re nicht das Problem. Wenn man dort zÃ¼ndeln und grillen darfâ¦
UnterkÃ¼nfte zu finden ist in Oberhof nicht schwer, es gibt ja wegen den Wintertouris eine Masse an Hotels, Pensionen etc..
So, jetzt viel SpaÃ beim SchmÃ¶kernâ¦

VG

Peter

Hier der Link zum Campingplatz:
http://www.oberhofcamping.de/
Oberhof Camping GmbH
Am Stausee 9
99330 Frankenhain
Tel. 049 36205 76518
Fax 049 36205 71768
E-Mail: [email protected]
Hier die Preisliste:
http://www.oberhofcamping.de/index2.html
Hier noch ein Prospekt zum Campingplatz:
http://www.oberhofcamping.de/images/prospekt.pdf

Wer anders nÃ¤chtigen will, der findet unter anderem hier eine Bleibe:
http://www.ferienzentrum-oberhof.de
Preise reichen von 34,00â¬ bis 48,50â¬ pro Person, Fahrradkeller abschlieÃbar.
Hier die Preisliste dazu:
http://www.ferienzentrum-oberhof.de/html/rennsteig-ferien-oberhof-thueringer-wald/reservierung.html
Hier die Kontaktdaten zum Ferienzentrum:
Ferienzentrum Oberhof / Rennsteig, Zellaer StraÃe 48, 98559 Oberhof, Tel.: 036842/281-0 Fax: -55
eMail: [email protected]

Hier eine Ãbersicht aller anderen UnterkÃ¼nfte in Oberhof:
http://www.oberhof.de/index.php?id=27&no_cache=1


Anfahrt:
A 4 Eisenach - Dresden, 
Abfahrt Gotha, Richtung Ohrdruf, in Ohrdruf auf B 88 nach Crawinkel, Richtung Frankenhain, im Ort Frankenhain ausgewiesen Richtung LÃ¼tschestausee, Oberhof Camping (noch ca. 4 km )

A 71 Erfurt - Schweinfurt, 
Abfahrt GrÃ¤fenroda, Nr. 17,
B 88 in Richtung Frankenhain, im Ort Frankenhain ausgewiesen, Richtung LÃ¼tschestausee, Oberhof Camping (noch ca. 4 km) 


GPS: N 50.7337, E 10.7566 
oder
50Â° 44' 00,69" N
10Â° 45' 24,46" O

Bilder:












Brrrr....





=========================================

*3) Taunus*

Manchem noch als Austragungsort der GT-Winterfestspiele 2005 bekannt.

*Ort*
BilltalhÃ¶he, zwischen KÃ¶nigstein im Taunus und GlashÃ¼tten. Der ein oder andere kennt sie auch vom Henninger-Turm Radrennen.
Knapp 25km von Frankfurt a.M. entfernt.

*Was steht an?*
Touren auf die harte (richtig laaaaaang mit 80+km) oder zarte Art.
Ich werde definitiv die langen Touren fÃ¼hren, einen zweiten Mann fÃ¼r die kÃ¼rzere Variante muss ich noch auftreiben.
Der Taunus wird unterschÃ¤tzt, im Hintertaunus gibt es massig was zu sehen und glaubt mir, das kennt der gemeine MTBler aus "Bankfurt" nicht.
Das GelÃ¤nde erfordert definitiv kein Fully, eine Federgabel darf es aber schonmal sein.
Wir waren ja schon im Taunus, siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=158668

*Wo lege ich mein Haupt hin?
Zelten:*
Naturfreundehaus BilltalhÃ¶he. 
http://www.kunden-mit-grips.de/nb/sites/start.php
Nicht so supertoll luxuriÃ¶s wie Kallis Dauercamperparadies in Bad Karlshafen, aber okay.
Der Platz ist etwa so groÃ wie 3 FuÃballfelder und hat in der Mitte reichlich Platz fÃ¼r Nicht-Dauercamper sowie natÃ¼rlich auch ein Feuerchen. Sorry, Bilder im Schnee hab ich nicht gemacht.
oldman, kannst Du bitte mal ein/zwei Bilder von 2005, auf denen man den Platz sieht, in einem Posting einstellen? Du hast die aus Deinem alten Album gelÃ¶scht.

SanitÃ¤re Logistik:
Duschen: 1 
WC: 4

*Hotel/Pension etc.:*
Definitiv nur was fÃ¼r Autofahrer. Entweder in KÃ¶nigstein (200 hm tiefer) oder GlashÃ¼tten (8 km entfernt)
KÃ¶nigstein:
http://www.koenigstein.de/sis/zubesuch/unterkuenfte/index.html

*Essen:*
Restaurant anbei, machen gutes Essen, allerdings auch um 21:00 zu.
Grill kann von mir gestellt werden, ist halt nur ein Std. Haushaltsgrill, nicht das Mega-GerÃ¤t fÃ¼rs Feuerwehrfest.
Lagerfeuer mÃ¶glich.

*Einkaufen:*
KÃ¶nigstein oder GlashÃ¼tten.

*Anreise:
Auto: *
Von N/O/S via KÃ¶nigstein und dann B8 Richtung Limburg.
Von W via Bad Camberg und dann B8 Richtung Frankfurt

*Bahn:*
Ãber Frankfurt, dann S-Bahn nach HÃ¶chst und Lokalbahn nach KÃ¶nigstein. Ab KÃ¶nigstein mit dem Rad bergauf. Oder einen barmherzigen Abholer finden ;-)

Ich mÃ¶chte noch ganz klar darauf hinweisen daÃ ich beruflich (Projektcontroller beim Kunden in MÃ¼nchen) und familiÃ¤r (Chefin und drei Jungs) stark eingebunden bin und nicht den komplettversorgenden Reiseleiter machen kann. Ich werde von Freitag spÃ¤tnachmittags vor Ort sein kÃ¶nnen, aber grosses Vorbereiten a lÃ¡ Pavillon o.Ã¤. ist nicht drin.

Weiter unten im Anhang noch drei Dateien zur 2005er Veranstaltung.

Gruss,


cleiende

==========================

*MÃ¶gliche Termine:*
Es gab wie in 2008 auch eine Telefonkonferenz, in der diejenigen, die VorschlÃ¤ge geÃ¤uÃert hatten, die Termine besprochen haben.

Ergebnis:





==========================

*Abstimmung:*

Jeder, der ernsthaft vorhat zum Treffen zu kommen, ist gebeten in einem Posting innerhalb dieses Threads kundzutun

Welchen Ort / welche Orte er ansteuern wÃ¼rde
Welchen Termin / welche Termin er wahrnehmen kÃ¶nnte.

Abstimmungsende:
22. Februar - damit die Option "Harz" ggfs geblockt werden kann.


So, nun haut rein.


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Januar 2009)

taunus oder oberhof, ist mir beides recht !
(oberhof sieht sehr cool aus, war auch noch nicht so oft im wilden osten) - wäre ja beides keine weltreise von meinem standort.
termin richte ich mich nach euch.


----------



## cleiende (20. Januar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> taunus oder oberhof, ist mir beides recht !
> (oberhof sieht sehr cool aus, war auch noch nicht so oft im wilden osten) - wäre ja beides keine weltreise von meinem standort.
> termin richte ich mich nach euch.



Ein klassisches Posting:
Der Termin wird von Euch definiert, ihr äußert Euch bitte konkret. Wenn sich jeder nach den anderen richtet warten alle in kollektiver Starre auf eine Entscheidung.

Ich übersetze das obige mal in "Ich würde jeden der beiden Termin wahrnehmen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (20. Januar 2009)

mein ich doch !


----------



## kingmoe (20. Januar 2009)

Ich wäre im Harz dabei, bei den anderen Orten raus.
Der August-Termin wäre mit lieber, aber den anderen könnte ich wohl auch möglich machen.


----------



## versus (20. Januar 2009)

taunus + oberhof an beiden terminen!

harz sieht zwar interessant aus, ist mir dieses jahr definitiv zu weit!


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. Januar 2009)

Harz,
beide Termine


----------



## Ketterechts (20. Januar 2009)

Hi

Ich poste hier für Kerstin und mich

Wir bevorzugen den Taunus , auf dem zweiten Platz landet Oberhof und dritter der Harz .
Termin ist uns egal - werden Himmel und Hölle in Bewegung setzen damit wir kommen können .

Benjamin


----------



## oldman (20. Januar 2009)

1)oberhof 
2)taunus

termine egal, sind beide gleich schwierig... freu mich jetzt schon n loch innen bauch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (20. Januar 2009)

Bine und meine Wenigkeit:

1. Oberhof
2. Harz
3. Taunus

Termine ebenfalls beide schwierig, aber das wird (*muss*) klappen.

Danke an die Organisatoren.


----------



## hoeckle (20. Januar 2009)

oberhof & taunus

beide termine, hoffe das es für mich passt

danke christoph!


----------



## spatzel (20. Januar 2009)

Hallöle,
ort egal, im september (an dem augustwochenende hab ich fortbildung)
ab dafür..............


----------



## Oh-Markus (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich bevorzuge den Taunus, würde aber auch nach Oberhof kommen.

Vom Termin gehen bisher beide, aber bis dahin ist es noch lange ...

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## versus (21. Januar 2009)

Oh-Markus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bevorzuge den Taunus, würde aber auch nach Oberhof kommen.
> 
> ...



oh, markus  du hier? 

freut mich sehr


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Januar 2009)

Ja Hi,

lange nix mehr gehört und gesehen!

Welcome back!!

VG
Peter



Oh-Markus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bevorzuge den Taunus, würde aber auch nach Oberhof kommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kruko (22. Januar 2009)

Hier meine Stimme

Termin: 22/23.8 bevorzugt. Es geht aber auch das September-WE

Ort:      Oberhof oder Harz. Der Taunus fällt durch den Platz für mich raus. 


Auf dem Campingplatz im Taunus kann ich nicht mit dem Wohnwagen anreisen. Gerade dieser hat uns letztes Jahr sehr gute Dienste geleistet. Wie das Wetter wird kann zwar keiner sagen, aber man muss immer mit Regen rechnen. Außerdem gilt auf dem Platz Hundeverbot. Dies wurde mir so in einem sehr energischem Ton per Telefonanfrage mitgeteilt. Aus diesen Gründen fände ein Treffen im Taunus auf diesem Paltz ohne mich statt, was ich persönlich sehr schade fände


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Januar 2009)

edith: Ich stimme für den Harz und versuche jeden der beiden Termine wahrnehmen zu können.
besser so insa?


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Bei mir beide Termine.

1.Oberhof
2.Harz
3.Taunus

Beste Grüsse Rafael


----------



## mountymaus (22. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Bei mir:  kein auto -> kein treffen
> Wenn es Harz werden sollte vielleicht, dann auch jeder Termin, ansonsten bin ich raus.



Dann stimm doch für den Harz ab und sag nicht "wenn es der Harz werden sollte"!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (27. Januar 2009)

Da ich mal ne kurze Auszeit vom Pauken brauchte, war ich so frei und habe schon mal in stiller Vorfreude eine kleine Hochrechnung angestellt, um so vielleicht auch noch ein paar Stimmen zu mobilisieren:

*Ort*

Harz: 7
Taunus: 7
Oberhof: 10

*Termin*

22/23: 12
05/06: 11

(bei egal gabs für alles ne Stimme, bei Ort Erst- und Zweitwunsch gezählt)
Ick freu mer so...


----------



## cleiende (27. Januar 2009)

"Tendenziell" richtig, in meiner Zählung ist der Abstand von Oberhof nicht so gross. 
In meiner Datei beziehe ich noch die Gewichtung ein, Erstwunsch oder egal = 1, Zweitwunsch = 2..... Bei Stimmengleichheit kann also die Präferenz den Ausschlag geben.

Es ist ja noch Zeit und derzeit stehen ja noch Stimmen von erfahrenen Forumstreffensbesuchern aus, z.B. von
GT Hinterland
Manni1599
tomasius
davidbelize
cleiende
mini.tom

Es sind auch noch dreieinhalb Wochen Zeit.
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## Kruko (27. Januar 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> "Tendenziell" richtig, in meiner Zählung ist der Abstand von Oberhof nicht so gross.
> In meiner Datei beziehe ich noch die Gewichtung ein, Erstwunsch oder egal = 1, Zweitwunsch = 2..... Bei Stimmengleichheit kann also die Präferenz den Ausschlag geben.
> 
> Es ist ja noch Zeit und derzeit stehen ja noch Stimmen von erfahrenen Forumstreffensbesuchern aus, z.B. von
> ...



und Besucherinnen
Stemmel
Gt-Maus
GT-Miststück
mountymaus

Gelle


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Januar 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> "Tendenziell" richtig


Ok, ok, so groß sollte die Lernpause nicht sein!


----------



## Stemmel (28. Januar 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Es ist ja noch Zeit und derzeit stehen ja noch Stimmen von erfahrenen Forumstreffensbesuchern aus, z.B. von
> GT Hinterland
> Manni1599
> tomasius
> ...



gnss fehlt auch noch... 

Und: Ja, es ist ja noch Zeit bis zum 22.02.!


----------



## bofh (28. Januar 2009)

Harz, Oberhof, Taunus (alphabetisch geordnet, keine Präferenz)
1. September-Termin
2. August-Termin

Forststraßentouren finde ich gut.

E.


----------



## chrrup150 (28. Januar 2009)

mir wär taunus im august am liebsten.


----------



## mountymaus (30. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte dann auch mal....
1. Harz
2. Oberhof
Termin: 22./23.08.2009

Der Taunus fällt für mich aus bekannten Gründen raus.
Aber um die Problematik noch mal in Erinnerung zu rufen...



gt-heini schrieb:


> Auf dem Campingplatz im Taunus kann ich nicht mit dem Wohnwagen anreisen. Gerade dieser hat uns letztes Jahr sehr gute Dienste geleistet. Wie das Wetter wird kann zwar keiner sagen, aber man muss immer mit Regen rechnen. Außerdem gilt auf dem Platz Hundeverbot. Dies wurde mir so in einem sehr energischem Ton per Telefonanfrage mitgeteilt. Aus diesen Gründen fände ein Treffen im Taunus auf diesem Paltz ohne mich statt, was ich persönlich sehr schade fände


----------



## cleiende (30. Januar 2009)

Himmelherrgottsakra!
Manchmal geht mir das hier so auf'n S****. Niemals wieder werde ich auch nur ne Idee für ein Forumstreffen äußern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (31. Januar 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Himmelherrgottsakra!
> Manchmal geht mir das hier so auf'n S****. Niemals wieder werde ich auch nur ne Idee für ein Forumstreffen äußern.



Ich habe nun mal abgestimmt und meine Argumente genannt. Der Jörg hat sogar versucht mit dir zu reden/schreiben, dass man über einen Wechsel des Fahrerlagers für den Taunus nachdenken sollte.
Darf man denn nicht mal seine Meinung äußern?? 
Langsam werde ich echt sauer. Kann es sein, dass Frauen ihre Meinung hier nicht äußern dürfen???


----------



## Stemmel (31. Januar 2009)

Abstimmung ohne öffentliche Argumente oder geheime Absprachen, warum wofür oder auch nicht, das habe ich mit mir selbst abgemacht:

1. Harz
2. Taunus
3. Oberhof 

Termin: August


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Februar 2009)

Bevor ich es vergesse will ich auch noch Abstimmen:

1. Oberhof 
2. Harz
3. Taunus


Termin: 
1. September
2. August


----------



## Radlerin (12. Februar 2009)

Gibt es Berliner, die teilnehmen und noch jemanden mitnehmen könnten? Alternativ würde ich - da selbst autolos und Bahn: nö - vielleicht ein Auto mieten. Kostet bei Robben & Wientjes z.B. fürs Wochenende nen Appel und nen Ei. 

David, was ist mit dir z.B.? Machste mit?

Termine sind bei mir beide ok.


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Februar 2009)

Dann tu ich auch mal abstimmen:


1. Harz
2. Oberhof
    Taunus

Am liebsten im August.
September würde zur Not aber auch gehen.

Ich freu mich tierisch auf ein Wiedersehen und auf neue GT Freunde und Freundinnen!


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Februar 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Gibt es Berliner, die teilnehmen und noch jemanden mitnehmen könnten? Alternativ würde ich - da selbst autolos und Bahn: nö - vielleicht ein Auto mieten. Kostet bei Robben & Wientjes z.B. fürs Wochenende nen Appel und nen Ei.
> 
> David, was ist mit dir z.B.? Machste mit?
> 
> Termine sind bei mir beide ok.




mit dir immer.könnte sogar unseren kombi zu verfügung stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (16. Februar 2009)

Cool! 

Dann stimme ich für

1. Harz
2. Thüringen
3. Taunus

Termin:

1. September
2. August


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2009)

Ich stimme mal für den Harz ... in der Hoffnung das es dieses Jahr für mich klappt.


----------



## cleiende (22. Februar 2009)

Meine Stimme:

Ort: Oberhof
Termin: Präferenz ist der 22.08.09, mit Schmerzen ginge auch der 05.09.09.

Noch 01:35 Std.

Gruss,


cleiende


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Februar 2009)

mir egal ich kann zu beiden terminen.  ................harz natürlich


----------



## gnss (22. Februar 2009)

Harz, September bevorzugt, August geht auch.


----------



## cleiende (23. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen,

unter Berücksichtigung der Präferenz (1-3, keine Äußerung oder "egal" = 1) geht der *Harz* als Sieger hervor.

Was die Terminwahl angeht, so haben unter denen, die für den Harz gestimmt haben, 18 für den August und 17 für den September gestimmt. Diese Entscheidung sollte den Organisatoren überlassen werden.

Hier das detaillierte Ergebnis:





Sollte mir bei der Erfassung ein Fehler unterlaufen sein, so bitte ich um Hinweis per PN.
Im Anhang die Datei zur Abstimmung und ein weiteres hilfreiches Dokument.

Die weitere Organisation obliegt nun Manni1599 und gnss.

Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## hoeckle (23. Februar 2009)

danke für die auswertung und durchführung der abstimmung christoph.

den organisatoren wünsche ich gutes gelingen und ebensolches wetter.

feri


----------



## oldman (23. Februar 2009)

moin,

schliesse mich an, danke fuer die muehe an christoph. dem orga team viel erfolg.
wie schon angekuendigt, wird es wohl fuer mich dieses mal nichts - harz ist zu weit.
viel spass


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Februar 2009)

auch ein grosser DANK von mir für diese frickelarbeit.


----------



## tomasius (24. Februar 2009)

Danke auch von mir. 
Hatte mich erstmal enthalten und werde dann kurzfristig zu- oder absagen.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (24. Februar 2009)

Auch von meiner Seite besten Dank


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. März 2009)

Vielen Dank nochmal an cleiende 

Jetzt habe ich aber mal einen Vorschlag:

Was haltet Ihr davon, das das Treffen 2010 in Oberhof veranstaltet wird? (Sofern die Organisatoren für Oberhof das noch 2010 machen würden?)
Da ich ja auch an alle GT Forumsmitglieder aus dem Süden von Deutschland ( +Schweiz, + Österreich + Tschechien) denke und die jetzt ja das dritte Jahr in den  Norden von Deutschland auf das Treffen reisen! 
Macht Euch mal Gedanken!


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal an cleiende
> 
> Jetzt habe ich aber mal einen Vorschlag:
> 
> Da ich ja auch an alle GT Forumsmitglieder aus dem Süden von Deutschland ( +Schweiz, + Österreich + Tschechien) denke und die jetzt ja das dritte Jahr in den  Norden von Deutschland auf das Treffen reisen!





   also ich wohne in berlin und das liegt noch unter norddeutschland


----------



## Stemmel (1. März 2009)

Bad Karlshafen als 'Norddeutschland' zu bezeichnen...  Für uns Hamburger fängt Norditalien gleich hinter der Elbe an, und die können wir von unserem Berg aus sehen...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. März 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Bad Karlshafen als 'Norddeutschland' zu bezeichnen...  Für uns Hamburger fängt Norditalien gleich hinter der Elbe an, und die können wir von unserem Berg aus sehen...



OK ich meine natürlich das wir im nördlichen Teil von Deutschland die letzten Treffen hatten!!!! und jetzt bitte was ernstes!


----------



## Manni1599 (2. März 2009)

Moin Jungs und Mädels!

Erstmal vielen Dank an Christoph für seine wirklich tolle Arbeit! Dafür gibts von mir natürlich ein Bier und was leckeres dazu extra, versprochen!

Und nun nochmal zur Lage des Treffens: Der Harz ist (fast) die Mitte Deutschlands. Von Prag aus (Lieber Nicolay) ist der Harz sogar NÄHER als der Taunus und in etwa GLEICHWEIT wie Oberhof. Wir Hamburger zum Beispiel haben auch gut 260 Km zu fahren. Natürlich ist mir bewusst, das es für unsere Süddeutschen und auch für die in Österreich und in der Schweiz lebenden Freunde der Weg sehr weit ist. Und für Paul und Olli (Oliversen) ist es ja noch weiter.

Trotzdem: Es wird sich sicher lohnen, dabei zu sein! Bei entsprechendem Wetter ist der Oberharz wirklich traumhaft! Die Hütte mit ihrem Rustikalen Charme trägt sicher auch zum Wohlfühlen bei.
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ihr euch alle einen Ruck gebt und zum Treffen kommt. Ich verspreche auch, das ich mich fürs nächste Jahr für den "Süden" entscheide.


Wir, Martin und ich, werden euch auch gerne auf dem laufenden halten, was Planung und Organisation des diesjährigen Treffens angeht.

Manni


----------



## oldman (2. März 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Und nun nochmal zur Lage des Treffens: Der Harz ist (fast) die Mitte Deutschlands. Von Prag aus (Lieber Nicolay) ist der Harz sogar NÄHER als der Taunus und in etwa GLEICHWEIT wie Oberhof. Wir Hamburger zum Beispiel haben auch gut 260 Km zu fahren. Natürlich ist mir bewusst, das es für unsere Süddeutschen und auch für die in Österreich und in der Schweiz lebenden Freunde der Weg sehr weit ist. Und für Paul und Olli (Oliversen) ist es ja noch weiter.



manni, ich hatte ja schon vor der abstimmung gesagt, dass ich nicht mehr soweit fahren will. das hat nichts mit dem harz an sich zu tun, sondern mit der entfernung. und auf den mir bekannten karten liegen zwischen oberhof und harz halt noch mal 240km, das ist imho nicht unbedingt gleichweit. taunus haette insofern gepasst, als dass ich dort familie habe, da laesst sich frau und kind gut "parken", waehrend der herr papa sich ein schoenes wochenende macht... 
im ernst, ich hatte es ja im vorfeld angekuendigt, dass mir der harz zu weit ist und daran hat sich ja nichts geaendert  .
um nicht missverstanden zu werden diese entscheidung richtet sich nicht gegen die location oder dich und martin. viel erfolg und spass!


----------



## cleiende (3. März 2009)

Danke für das Lob. Freut mich wenn ich mein Wissen arbeitserleichternd einsetzen kann. Nach drei Durchgängen denke ich ist das XLS zur Termin- und Ortsfindung ausgereift genug ;-)
Es war mir ein Anliegen die Termin- und Ortsfindung zu koordinieren, ich habe oft genug Veranstaltungen mit bis zu 1200 Personen organisiert und schon zu oft gesehen wie schon bei kleineren Veranstaltungen solche Basisdinge schiefgingen.

Gruss,


cleiende

Nein, ich bin kein Eventmanager. Der Umgang mit Excel ist mein täglich Brot, die Butter drauf heisst SAP R/3 und der Belag SAP BW.


----------



## Kruko (3. März 2009)

Auch von meiner Seite ein *ganz dickes Lob *für die bereits geleistete Arbeit. 

Dies ist heute leider keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Gerade wenn man weiß, dass derjenige auch noch arbeitstechnisch sehr viel um die Ohren hat.

Ich würde mich freuen die vielen bekannten Gesichter zum Treffen wiederzusehen. Genauso freue ich mich aber auch auf die vielen "Neulinge" hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (5. März 2009)

Hallöle,
wird es denn jetzt definitiv August?Laut Auszählung schon,oder?


----------



## Manni1599 (10. März 2009)

So Männers und Frauen,

das *GT TREFFEN* steigt definitiv im *Hochharz* und zwar vom
*21.08. - 23.08.2009*


Die Anreise kann ab 21.08. 12.00 Uhr erfolgen.

Weitere Informationen folgen natürlich noch!

MuM
(Martin u. Manni)


----------



## Davidbelize (10. März 2009)

snap


----------



## mountymaus (10. März 2009)

Da werde ich doch gleich heute Abend in der Nachtschicht mal Urlaub einreichen...


----------



## Stemmel (11. März 2009)

... und ich muss noch einmal mit meiner Kollegin sprechen, ob sie mich Freitag und Montag gehen lässt... 

Denn das ist eines der Wochenenden, an denen mein Kollege schon Urlaub hat - und ich habe es übersehen. Und wenn zwei von drei Mitarbeitern ausfallen, sieht es schlecht aus... GsD hat mein Abteilungsleiter bei so etwas kein Mitspracherecht...


----------



## spatzel (11. März 2009)

Tja,dann halt wieder nüscht.......schade.Wünsch auf jeden Fall allen viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (12. März 2009)

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich mich schon unwahrscheinlich freue?!!


----------



## GT-TEAM (15. März 2009)

ja auch von mir danke für die organisation. mir hat es letztes jahr auch sehr gut gefallen. der termin dieses jahr fällt genau auf unsere bikefestival in memmingen und ich kann somit leider nicht kommen. die kollektion 2010 präsentieren wir auf der eurobike, wie gehabt in halle a6. ich freue mich auf euch. achtung die ist dieses jahr von mittwoch 2.sep bis samstag 5.sep. die ifma gibt es nicht mehr. geniesst den frühling, das leben und gt.


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. März 2009)

Eigentlich schade, das Keiner von GT Deutschland vorbei kommt.
Egal, ich habe mir den Termin notiert und bin dabei!


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2009)

Ich habe mir den Termin auch notiert, ma guggn ob ich es diesmal schaffe.


----------



## Ketterechts (21. März 2009)

Wir sind noch am überlegen , aber ausm Süden wäre das jetzt das dritte mal ganz schön weit gen Norden - also eher nicht - Schade


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2009)

jetzt fange ich an,mich nicht mehr ganz so doll darüber zu freuen,das das treffen so nahe ist.


----------



## versus (22. März 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Wir sind noch am überlegen , aber ausm Süden wäre das jetzt das dritte mal ganz schön weit gen Norden - also eher nicht - Schade



genauso siehts bei mir auch aus, nur dass ich noch eine ecke weiter südlich bin !
ich wünsche aber allen eindeutig besseres wetter als letztes jahr und viel spass


----------



## GTdanni (22. März 2009)

Mist, genau an dem Wochenende ist unser traditionelles Trainingslager in Thüringen. 

Und wieder nicht zum GT Treffen obwohl es nicht weit weg ist. 

Irgendwann klappt es schonmal noch. 


Viel Spass allen Teilnehmern. 

Cu Danni


----------



## mountymaus (26. März 2009)

Juhuuu  mein Urlaub für das Wochenende ist genehmigt.


----------



## gnss (12. Mai 2009)

Wer will kann vom 21-24. Mai schonmal im Harz vorbeischauen, ob mehrere Tage oder nur einen ist egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (13. Mai 2009)

Würde ich gern machen, leider muss ich arbeiten...


----------



## Radlerin (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich freu mich auch schon ziemlich dolle auf euch, kämpfe leider immer noch um den Urlaub am 21. Aber ich bin optimistisch...


----------



## Radlerin (13. Mai 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Von Prag aus (Lieber Nicolay) ist der Harz sogar NÄHER als der Taunus und in etwa GLEICHWEIT wie Oberhof.





oldman schrieb:


> manni, ich hatte ja schon vor der abstimmung gesagt, dass ich nicht mehr soweit fahren will. das hat nichts mit dem harz an sich zu tun, sondern mit der entfernung. und auf den mir bekannten karten liegen zwischen oberhof und harz halt noch mal 240km, das ist imho nicht unbedingt gleichweit.



Ohne dass ich mich einmischen will, aber weil ich doch ne Frau bin, ergo extremst neugierig, hab ich Prag - Oderbrück und Prag - Frankenhain mal in Google Maps/Routing eingegeben... 

Ergebnis: 
Prag - Oderbrück (Oberharz) 429 km
Prag - Frankenhain (Oberhof) 407 km

Vielleicht kommst du ja doch, Oldman?


----------



## Stemmel (13. Mai 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Also ich freu mich auch schon ziemlich dolle auf euch, kämpfe leider immer noch um den Urlaub am 21. Aber ich bin optimistisch...



Och, von Berlin aus ist es doch keine Weltreise und ich glaube nicht, dass wir schon m 21 Uhr ins Bett gehen. Spätere Anreise ist ja kein Hinderungsgrund, oder?  

Meiner einer hat auch noch kein frei bekommen und wird vermutlich auch bis 15 Uhr arbeiten müssen und dann erst losfahren können.


----------



## Radlerin (13. Mai 2009)

Nö, Hinderungsgrund auf gar keinen Fall. Aber wenn wir erst um 19 Uhr starten... so knapp 3 Stunden Fahrzeit sind es ja auch. Dann würde ich vermutlich lieber erst Samstagmorgen starten, es sei denn, David hat gute Adleraugen und möchte auch im Dunklen noch Hütten suchen.  

Aber is ja noch ein wenig Zeit - ich hoffe immer noch auf Urlaub. Wär irgendwie schöner.


----------



## mountymaus (13. Mai 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> David hat gute Adleraugen und möchte auch im Dunklen noch Hütten suchen.
> 
> Aber is ja noch ein wenig Zeit - ich hoffe immer noch auf Urlaub. Wär irgendwie schöner.



Das ist gar nicht so schwer zu finden, außerdem ist es im August noch schön hell...


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht haben wir ja auch einen findigen "Elektriker" unter uns!


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Juni 2009)

Da das Treffen inzwischen ja fast "nur" noch zwei Monate  entfernt ist:
Gibt es, bis auf den obligatorischen regionalen Kasten Bier , gute Laune und GTs sonst noch etwas, was mitgebracht werden sollte, könnte, würde?! Brennholz etc.?
Wie ist es denn bisher überhaupt um das diesjährige "Starterfeld" bestellt?


----------



## Stemmel (13. Juni 2009)

Nähere Infos kommen vielleicht schon heute....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juni 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn bisher überhaupt um das diesjährige "Starterfeld" bestellt?



zu 85% muss ich absagen...
ich werd bestimmt nich frei kriegen und hinkommen wär dann auch noch ein problem.
es sei denn ich gewinn irgendwo nen auto und werd gefeuert...


----------



## planetsmasher (13. Juni 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> und werd gefeuert...


 
na dann streng Dich mal an...


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Juni 2009)

Wie gesagt: Wenn du in deiner "anderen" Heimat (?) bist - also nicht in Jena, könnten wir dich bestimmt unterwegs aufgabeln.



aggressor2 schrieb:


> zu 85% muss ich absagen...
> ich werd bestimmt nich frei kriegen und hinkommen wär dann auch noch ein problem.
> es sei denn ich gewinn irgendwo nen auto und werd gefeuert...


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juni 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Wenn du in deiner "anderen" Heimat (?) bist - also nicht in Jena, könnten wir dich bestimmt unterwegs aufgabeln.



ich weiß, aber freitag und samstag frei nehmen und dann sonntag noch zurück nach jena mitn zug wär nich so doll...


----------



## Stemmel (13. Juni 2009)

Wenn Du nur den Freitag frei nimmst, dann könntest Du gleich nach der Arbeit anreisen... Und vielleicht findet sich ja doch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juni 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur den Freitag frei nimmst, dann könntest Du gleich nach der Arbeit anreisen... Und vielleicht findet sich ja doch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?



ich kann nicht nur den freitag frei nehmen. ich arbeite von dienstag bis samstag...
um nachmittags im harz anzukommen müsst ich vormittags in jena los, mit dem zug nach hettstedt, auf steve warten, ein schönes we dort verbringen, sonntag nachmittag wieder nach hettstedt, mitn zug nach jena und montag die post vom freitag und samstag fahrn. und beim derzeitigen trend wird das mord. wenn dann noch solche verkackte infopost dazukommt, bin ich am/im arsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (14. Juni 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich kann nicht nur den freitag frei nehmen. ich arbeite von dienstag bis samstag...
> um nachmittags im harz anzukommen müsst ich vormittags in jena los, mit dem zug nach hettstedt, auf steve warten, ein schönes we dort verbringen, sonntag nachmittag wieder nach hettstedt, mitn zug nach jena und montag die post vom freitag und samstag fahrn. und beim derzeitigen trend wird das mord. wenn dann noch solche verkackte infopost dazukommt, bin ich am/im arsch.




ein gt treffen lohnt diesen aufwand auf jeden.........




irgendwie lese ich in jedem thread das irgendwer nicht zum treffen kommt.
wer kommt denn nu?


----------



## Stemmel (14. Juni 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich kann nicht nur den freitag frei nehmen. ich arbeite von dienstag bis samstag...



Stimmt, ich meinte natürlich auch den SAMSTAG...


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2009)

Wann und wo ist es nu eigentlich, und wer kommt?


----------



## gnss (22. Juni 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=404619


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2009)

Danke gnss, den Thread hatte ich übersehen.


----------

